# Should I just make designs that I like?



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

Lately I'm thinking that I'm not having fun anymore and I think it would make it fun again for me if I just made t-shirt designs that I personally WOULD BUY instead of trying to guess what would sell best and trying to compete in the crowded "funny t-shirt" category. Also that could make it much easier for me to carve out a niche for myself. I've read a couple of marketing books that advise not to engage in "me too" marketing, but instead do something different & pioneer a new category, or put a new twist on an old category, thus making it new. They said it's better to be new than to be better. Maybe they know what they're talking about and maybe I should follow it. At least this way, even if I don't make money, at least I'll be having fun and will have created things that I find personally satisfying.


----------



## pocketjacks (Jul 26, 2005)

I agree, do something different. Lots of funny shirts out there, hard to compete.


----------



## kidtiffey (Aug 31, 2005)

pocketjacks said:


> I agree, do something different. Lots of funny shirts out there, hard to compete.



agreed. i myself am doing it purely for fun. it's a creative outlet. i'm not relying on it to pay the bills, so i can relax and just entertain myself. do what you dig!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Definately. I plan to make up some shirts based soley on randomness and inside jokes just for fun; maybe someone will like them, anyway! 

I'm basically doing a combination of both myself -- some original, some not so much. Some I'd wear (and do wear), others I'm not too thrilled about but I think they might sell.


----------



## SpacemanFL (Jul 1, 2005)

I think the best humor is based in reality. Something people can identify with personally.

I am doing this as a part-time thing and have found it to be a great experience. There is so much involved with "just selling t-shirts". From deciding on a theme, creating designs/jokes, learning how to make t-shirts, getting a web site together, equipment, marketing and more it is quite an experience. I just hope to make a little extra money but who knows. It's great to have someone comment on the t-shirt I'm wearing or ask where I got it. My response is "funny you should ask...". People are really impressed when I tell them I thought of the jokes myself. I just wish more people would buy them.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2005)

You shouldn't be doing anything that you "don't like". 

If they aren't selling you either A) suck or B) your designs aren't being found by the right customers.. I'd wager on the latter. Your personal satisfaction will out-weigh any monetary gains.

C.


----------

